# How to turn on dash fans on '93 Damon Challenger?



## w453angel (Jul 21, 2007)

We just purchased a 1993 Damon Challenger, but the guy we bought it from didn't know how to turn the dash fans on.  There is no switch on the dash or the fans, themselves.  Here is a link to pics, if this helps any.  Scroll down to the pic of the inside front, which show the fans.

http://www.stormpages.com/fireside/motorhome.htm

Thanks,
Tari


----------



## hamdave (Aug 8, 2007)

Re: How to turn on dash fans on '93 Damon Challenger?

Tari, I have a '96' damon daybreak and the dash fan's switch is on the driver panle left side and is one of the switches on the left side of the operator panel. It turns on 'both' fans. Yours should have a similar switch, even though it may be un-marked as
such.  http://www.rvusa.com/forum/mbbs22/images/emoticons/icon_smile.gif


----------

